# Puss from dogs penis



## Alan Hobbs 365 (Jul 17, 2018)

My dog has had puss coming from his penis for two days now. Some forums are saying that this is perfectly natural.. really


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Have you taken him to a vet? 

Pus would indicate an infection of some sort but only a vet exam would know off sure.


----------



## Alan Hobbs 365 (Jul 17, 2018)

stuaz said:


> Have you taken him to a vet?
> 
> Pus would indicate an infection of some sort but only a vet exam would know off sure.


----------



## Alan Hobbs 365 (Jul 17, 2018)

Not yet as some other sites says it fine unless blood in the puss. 

I will book him in for the morning 

Thanks


----------



## Owned by a dog (Jul 2, 2018)

Just a thought... do you know about dogs smegma?


----------



## Janno735078 (Jul 2, 2018)

Alan Hobbs 365 said:


> My dog has had puss coming from his penis for two days now. Some forums are saying that this is perfectly natural.. really


Don't panic! Maybe you've only just noticed it, but it may not be pus but a male dog's lubricant. See link:
https://www.mypetsdoctor.com/male-dog-penis-and-sheath-discharge
I thought that when I first noticed it, but unless it causes discomfort, it's normal! If it's really a lot, foul smelling and has blood, get a vet to check it out. Perhaps you could ring the vets for advice first?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Far more likely to be a normal discharge. If it was pus it is obviously serious whether there is blood in it or not. The smegma is pus coloured and consistency and some dogs seem to produce a bit of it at times. Clean it up and see what appears. Is there any redness or is he irritated by it.


----------

